# HP HDX-16T



## christmclean (Feb 13, 2012)

I have this laptop and use it to stream netflix. I have never gotten really deep into how the soundcard decodes the audio stream. Can anyone tell me if it will do more than a 2 channel mix. The Roku XS I just got for Chrismtas seems to have lot more sound quality to it, and seem like it has a better surround sound. I do know that it will do Dolby Digital Plus. 

Is there any websites to get info on how the HTPC does the audio playback. Sorry I just don't know much on this topic even though I have been using one for years. I originally used it for Blue Ray but it was too finicky for that so I just bought an Oppo.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

If your content with your laptop as a source, you could easily and dramatically upgrade the sound with this for $64. I have used this unit and it sounds fantastic compared to my laptop sound....:T

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102035


----------



## christmclean (Feb 13, 2012)

That does seem like a good option. I don't really want to add another thing that has to do the coding up to 5.1. I do believe that it would make the sound quality much better. Wondering if it my older laptop that does not encode the stream to a 5.1. Do the newer laptops code the stream up to 5.1 like the Roku XS that will Dolby Digital Plus.


----------

